# fall crappie



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

still shallow? next to structure? couple of my old haunts stopped producing was catching em at 2 to 5 foot deep open to suggestions thank you in advance


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Guys I know are getting them on the deep side of drops.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I was catching them shallow and I didn't think they moved to their winter haunts yet but with this cold front they probably moved to drops Thank you my friend


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Fishing tight on structure holding bottom in 8-10’ water is where I been catching them last few outings.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

King-Fish said:


> Fishing tight on structure holding bottom in 8-10’ water is where I been catching them last few outings.


thanks going the next few days and see what I can do


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

definitely was a challenge yesterday. water was 53 degrees. all the fish i hooked were in tight to structure, but i'd hook one and then that would be it. it's completely possible that they were hunting bait balls and not sticking to structure at all. the few that i caught may have just been stragglers on structure.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I’m catching them both deep and shallow over the last week. The bigger whites are in the deep brush and the big blacks are in the shallow brush. Jigs and nibbles are what I’m using but some friends are using minnows for both.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chaunc said:


> I’m catching them both deep and shallow over the last week. The bigger whites are in the deep brush and the big blacks are in the shallow brush. Jigs and nibbles are what I’m using but some friends are using minnows for both.
> View attachment 458440
> View attachment 458441
> View attachment 458442


nice report Ken. 
Our fish are just backwards of yours, the blacks are up shallow and the bigger whites are down deep.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> nice report Ken.
> Our fish are just backwards of yours, the blacks are up shallow and the bigger whites are down deep.


john, that’s what I said.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chaunc said:


> john, that’s what I said.


ooops...you did! I misread it i guess. I'll be glad when this weather and water cools a bit more.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

chaunc said:


> I’m catching them both deep and shallow over the last week. The bigger whites are in the deep brush and the big blacks are in the shallow brush. Jigs and nibbles are what I’m using but some friends are using minnows for both.
> View attachment 458440
> View attachment 458441
> View attachment 458442


At an area NEO lake I have found bigger Black crappie in 14 ft, on the deep side of stumps and the larger white crappie on the shallower side of stumps on main river channels in muddier water.


----------

